# Scar Stuff...



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Did this get taken off the internet? Each time I try to open one of his links it wont open....

http://www.scarstuff.blogspot.com/

Anyone know anything?

Laurie


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

looks like they're having server issues...... think it's a temp server vacation ugrade or R @ R.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Scar Stuf's been down, and all of its links dead, since November of last year. I don't know if Jason's moving all his stuff to other servers or if he's dropped off the planet, but 9 months is a long time to be away from my favorite audio site! Hurry back Scar Stuf!!


Mike C.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Jason gave up. I understand his frustration as the same sort of thing happened to me last month. I had (with Jason's permission) re-shared about 99% of his files at my blog. However, now I am having to start all over from scratch because my file host got all legal on me, and blocked every single one of my files. I'm in the process now of moving all of my files, but it is very slow going as I had more files in storage there than I have room for on my hard drive. So I'm having to move a few, delete a few, move a few, delete a few, on and on. You can keep checking my blog. Eventually I will have them all re-posted with new working links:

*Mostly Ghostly Music Sharing Blaaahhhggg!!!*


----------

